# Advice Needed - Son & friends moving to AU



## VirginiaUSA (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello,

In need of advice/recommendations/thoughts and will appreciate any and all input. 

My son and three of his friends decided to go to Brisbane in November and stay 6-12 months and work. I am thinking that this isn't going to be as easy as they think it will be. Just how easy/difficult is it for someone in their early 20's to get a job in Brisbane? They have applied for work visas. He will be looking for a job as an optician while the others will just do whatever they can find. Also, what is the best advice as far as housing? Is it difficult to rent for 6 mo. to 1 year if not a citizen of AU?

Any thoughts will be appreciated. It seems I'm more concerned about all these issues then they are, but I really want to know what they are getting themselves into. I just wonder how practical/realistic they are being, but I don't want to discourage them either.

Thank you very much,
A concerned mother - Judy


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Judy,

I'm pretty sure that this is a common worry for most mothers/parents! In terms of getting a job in Brisbane there is plenty of options if they are willing to search for work. Trust me! The idea and main thing is not to be too picky - take a hospitality position/retail job and keep looking for something else if they prefer. There are thousands of backpackers in their 20s floating around OZ (I was there last year!) so meeting up with other young people is guaranteed.

Housing-wise my best advice would be to look at Gumtree - Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree where you can search by city (Brisbane) and there usually are quite a few short term leases or sublets where they would land on their feet. Or there is always the option to stay long term in a hostel which plenty of backpackers do! You being more concerned about these issues more so than them is normal totally and they will thank you for searching and asking these questions when they do decide to head off!!!

If you have any other questions at all or little niggling worries don't hesitate to ask and I'll help you out as much as possible 

Sarah


----------



## VirginiaUSA (Sep 7, 2011)

*Thank you*

Sarah,

Thank you very much for your reply. I am feeling relieved already just knowing that things are more positive then I imagined. It always helps to hear from someone who has been there first-hand and knows what one faces. I'm
sure this will be a very growing experience for him, hopefully in a good way.

Thanks again,
Judy


----------

